# double vision



## photobug (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, I've been on a roll lately, so I've been due for a shot like this.

Thirty second exposure to smooth out the water, small aperture to really star those lights. Good so far.

Click the shutter, bump the tripod... hey it's a 30 second exposure, it won't matter, right?


----------



## Karalee (Oct 16, 2004)

So whats wrong with it 

I hate when I do that :LOL:


----------



## photobug (Oct 16, 2004)

Uhhhhh.... nothing. I misposted this in this forum!


----------



## Quizbiz (Nov 14, 2004)

I actualy think that this is an amazing shot.

I need to try more with long exposure times.


----------



## anua (Nov 14, 2004)

i cant see anything wrong with it either-))


----------



## midgetsy (Nov 23, 2004)

i love the pic, its awesome, heh, my dad once did a 30 second exposure on top of his hotel window...the windows were pretty clean and it came out ok...but still, you could see some glare on the windows


----------



## amospro (Nov 27, 2004)

That is awesome!  I like how the top light glares off the water.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 28, 2004)

I see what youre talking about, but mostly in the lights and especially with the one on top of bridge.


----------



## Luciano (Dec 5, 2004)

I will start bumping my tripd to see if I can get pics half good as that one !


----------

